# Trumbull County, OH. handsome male not much time



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a very handsome male at the Trumbull County dog pound in Warren, Oh. He needs help NOW









He is not listed on their PF site because they are SLOW in putting dogs up









This is a link with a pic of him. Could someone please post his pic here?
thanks.
This boy is VERY URGENT... not a good place for him to be. 

http://www.rescueplace.com/fotcdp/RPB_AdoptMe.asp?aid=877


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

forgot pound info...

Trumbull County Dog Pound 
7501 Anderson 
Warren, OH 44484 
Phone: 330-675-2787


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

HE IS VERY URGENT


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This is a duplicate post, will ask Mod to close

PS: Dogs are URGENT


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Original Post.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=744038&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

